

4.2.2.2: The Story Behind a DNS Legend - ck2
http://www.tummy.com/articles/famous-dns-server/

======
ck2
By the way, Level3 started DNS hijacking unresolved domains a few months ago.

You can blacklist the bogus entries in dnsmasq via:

    
    
          bogus-nxdomain=198.105.254.11
          bogus-nxdomain=198.105.244.11
    

Or Deadwood (MaraDNS) has

    
    
          blacklist_ip="198.105.254.11,198.105.244.11"
    

I noticed Level3 has other IPs 209.244.0.3 and 209.244.0.4 but I don't know if
they resolve to the same servers.

I've seen some recommendations for [http://dns.watch](http://dns.watch) lately
but not enough is known about them despite their claims.

There is also
[https://www.opennicproject.org/](https://www.opennicproject.org/)

